# Plants with Severums



## agfisher02 (Sep 14, 2006)

Any suggestions on plants I can place in a tank with Severums? So far I have only placed Java Fern, Java Moss, and Money Wort in the tank, and they have ejoyed eating everything but the Moss.

The rest of the fish seem to leave the plants alone.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Mine hasn`t eaten the Anubias but ate everything else.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anubias, java plants, anacharis, and any other plants that have tough leaves (none come to mind right now) may work. Depends on the fish and its diet.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

hornwort has a tough leave and stem system as well. generally speaking it is a PITA because of its fast rate of growth, but it should be ok with severums. just know that you will be pruning often or it will overtake the tank in an awful hurry. Vals, lotus and criniums should do well also, but they are a bit pricey, well vals are cheap but the others can cost 10-30 bucks depending.

cheers.

Ziggy.


----------



## agfisher02 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

My severum wont touch the leaves of my amazon sword or my vals maybe those might work for you.


----------

